# dc noitidE tsriF yrasrevinnA ht03 noisnaM detnuaH ehT



## nonanon (Sep 27, 2010)

Maybe this might fool the search engines. In wav, direct unedited rip from the original. Yes, it has the 13th track. Approximately 400 megs in size.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=M1UEP44C

Please make mirrors if you want to keep it alive. Rapidshare is such a pain in the a$$


----------



## nonanon (Sep 27, 2010)

Could someone please get for me a direct unedited rip in wav, please not flac, from an original cd of Disneyland -Haunted Mansion Holiday by Danny Elfman (Audio CD - Oct 11, 2005). That would be a huge thank you to me 

more to come.....


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

Cleaver title.....................

BTW I tried to load your file but Norton did not like it so I did NOT uoload it....???


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

EPIC!!! This is awesome!


----------



## nonanon (Sep 27, 2010)

Norton...

I'm curious, what did it say? It's afraid of macs?
Just kidding


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

lol... AVG scanned it and it's clean, Norton's just a pain sometimes. I had Norton on my 64bit Windows 7 laptop, and the dang thing bugged so much in the first week, I went back to FREE AVG and I like it sooo much better.

Anyway. Extracted with Zipeg just fine. Thank you nonanon!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I get this message: The file you are trying to access is temporarily unavailable. Alas.


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

*The Haunted Mansion*



nonanon said:


> Maybe this might fool the search engines. In wav, direct unedited rip from the original. Yes, it has the 13th track. Approximately 400 megs in size.
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=M1UEP44C
> 
> Please make mirrors if you want to keep it alive. Rapidshare is such a pain in the a$$


Hello!

I found it. Thank you for the link. When I try and download it say's, :The file you are trying to access is temporarily unavailable." ???????

Thank You.


----------



## nonanon (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks like the link is working now or it looks like it's supposed to normally.


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

Still say's, The file you are trying to access is temporarily unavailable.


----------



## nonanon (Sep 27, 2010)

I guess i will have to figure out a different way and place to put it.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks for sharing. I use MediaFire, and haven't had anything delted yet.


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

nonanon said:


> Maybe this might fool the search engines. In wav, direct unedited rip from the original. Yes, it has the 13th track. Approximately 400 megs in size.
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=M1UEP44C
> 
> ...


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

Stupid question.

Was this cd bought from a Disney park? from the Disney vault? (so we know it's authentic)

Or was this cd bought from a 3rd party vendor? like ebay, amazon, etc
(possibly burned and then packaged to look legit).


----------



## nonanon (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm going to split it up and put it elsewhere. If this time fails, then maybe it wasn't meant to be.

Here's the track names because I'm going to change them on purpose.

1 Walt Disney
2 Welcome
3 Disneyland
4 Walt Disney World
5 Tokyo Disneyland
6 Phantom Manor
7 The Genius of Paul Frees
8 Otherworldly Music
9 Three Ghostly Voices
10 Sound Effects
11 Radio Advertisements
12 Exit Spiels
13 Backwards Flute

1 http://www.mediafire.com/?7ado9esjxjv8hf5
2 http://www.mediafire.com/?h08g4h14fc11jh3
3 http://www.mediafire.com/?dxhvhmxn8kq4vah
4 http://www.mediafire.com/?rehnujo8zxshlrm
5 http://www.mediafire.com/?b5x5o7p9f193li4
6 http://www.mediafire.com/?u636kv661qwsve3
7 http://www.mediafire.com/?q9g8sgx8a16vi5l
8 http://www.mediafire.com/?dky31h4zirfhh6b
9 http://www.mediafire.com/?1n8g2ss1kcdpgcm
10 http://www.mediafire.com/?2sd1f2k6t5ua556
11 http://www.mediafire.com/?nnd8a3v46v1adyx
12 http://www.mediafire.com/?akrwrvf410d7i4p
13 http://www.mediafire.com/?axof1yl9tzpgkz4

mp3s @ 320k http://www.mediafire.com/?arfg0g3xwabgfjj

I'm finished.


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

HalloweenHouseParty said:


> Stupid question.
> 
> Was this cd bought from a Disney park? from the Disney vault? (so we know it's authentic)
> 
> ...



Does it really matter??


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

nonanon said:


> I'm going to split it up and put it elsewhere. If this time fails, then maybe it wasn't meant to be.
> 
> I'm finished.


Thanks so much for your perseverance to share with us!! I was able to grab the big file no problem and am enjoying it right now.

Happy haunting!


----------

